# Sito dove acquistare magliette di calcio?



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2014)

Qualcuno conosce un sito con prezzi accettabili che venda magliette di calcio?
Non mi frega se siano tarocche o meno,però devono costare poco..Voglio comprare la maglietta di Bale e Balo ma non mi va di spendere 60/100 euro per quelle originali.

Grazie!Spero che possiate aiutarmi


----------



## de sica (18 Aprile 2014)

Vai su ebaysoccer


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Qualcuno conosce un sito con prezzi accettabili che venda magliette di calcio?
> Non mi frega se siano tarocche o meno,però devono costare poco..Voglio comprare la maglietta di Bale e Balo ma non mi va di spendere 60/100 euro per quelle originali.
> 
> Grazie!Spero che possiate aiutarmi



Soccerfollower

Ci impiegano tanto ad arrivare, 2-3 settimane, però sono praticamente originali. 

Io ho preso la tuta del Milan di quest'anno per 31 euro e la maglia di Desci con pantaloncini a 16... poi certo sono una 30ina di spedizione, ma ti sfido a prendere questa roba per questo totale


----------



## O Animal (18 Aprile 2014)

Anni fa ne presi un paio su Trikotdiscount... spedizione abbastanza lenta ma anche queste praticamente originali... 

Anziché Bale e Balo prenderei Illara e Costant... almeno sarei originale e tra una decina d'anni ci riderei come un pazzo... 

Quella di Pato ormai la utilizzerei solo per accendere il caminetto...


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2014)

Grazie a tutti per la risposta!!Ahahaha si si Illara e Constant xD

Ma di questo aliexpress.com invece che mi dice?Può essere affidabile come sito?
Per ora Soccerfollower è quello che mi ispira di più!Ne parlano tutti bene dalle poche ricerche che ho fatto io nel web


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti per la risposta!!Ahahaha si si Illara e Constant xD
> 
> Ma di questo aliexpress.com invece che mi dice?Può essere affidabile come sito?
> Per ora *Soccerfollower *è quello che mi ispira di più!Ne parlano tutti bene dalle poche ricerche che ho fatto io nel web



Io te lo garantisco, ho ordinato roba anche la sett scorsa


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io te lo garantisco, ho ordinato roba anche la sett scorsa



Ok allora viro su soccerfollower!Ma ti posso chiedere alcune cose?Le magliette da quando le hai comprate sono rimaste uguali?Non è che si è staccato qualche numero o qualche lettera?
Poi se hai voglia posti qualche foto del completino del DeSci?(mi sa che me lo compro pure io ehehe)
Solo per curiosità,per vedere com'è


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

Allora le due cose del Milan mi devono ancora arrivare, sono quelle che ho ordinato settimana scorsa, in passato ho comprato altri completi però. Quella di De Sciglio l'ho già vista dal vivo, un mio amico l'ha presa oltre un mesetto fa, è perfetta. E' praticamente l'originale, non chiedermi perchè costano cosi poco, ti garantisco io che rimani soddisfatto. Per quanto riguarda le stampe quelle che ho preso in precedenza non si sono ne rovinati ne staccati, non credo proprio sia cambiato qualcosa ora. Poi certo non è che le abbia usate tantissimo, faranno una ventina di lavaggi l'anno, a calcio generalmente non le metto a meno che non vada a giocare con gli amici ogni tanto. Vai tranquillo


----------



## Butcher (18 Aprile 2014)

Ora vi faccio una domanda più complessa, dove posso acquistare completini vintage? 
Sto cercando da tempo una bella maglia del Milan anni 80/90.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora le due cose del Milan mi devono ancora arrivare, sono quelle che ho ordinato settimana scorsa, in passato ho comprato altri completi però. Quella di De Sciglio l'ho già vista dal vivo, un mio amico l'ha presa oltre un mesetto fa, è perfetta. E' praticamente l'originale, non chiedermi perchè costano cosi poco, ti garantisco io che rimani soddisfatto. Per quanto riguarda le stampe quelle che ho preso in precedenza non si sono ne rovinati ne staccati, non credo proprio sia cambiato qualcosa ora. Poi certo non è che le abbia usate tantissimo, faranno una ventina di lavaggi l'anno, a calcio generalmente non le metto a meno che non vada a giocare con gli amici ogni tanto. Vai tranquillo



Grazie mille di cuore Jino!Mi hai tranquillizzato un sacco!
Adesso chiedo anche ad un pò di amici per fare un ordine di 5 o 6 magliette cosi dividiamo la spesa di spedizione e via 


P.S: Puoi spiegarmi un pò come funziona il metodo di pagamento etc per favore?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> P.S: Puoi spiegarmi un pò come funziona il metodo di pagamento etc per favore?



già vorrei saperlo pure io 
poi le spese di spedizione dove stanno? Non ci capisco niente su quel sito

di solito quanti euri si risparmiano?


----------



## Stex (2 Maggio 2014)

ma secondo voi dove posso trovare maglie senza sponsor?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

lol Soccer Followers l'hanno chiuso


----------



## aleslash (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol Soccer Followers l'hanno chiuso



No,ho letto che ha ricevuto un attacco hacker ed ora si trovano sul .net invece del vecchio .com


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> No,ho letto che ha ricevuto un attacco hacker ed ora si trovano sul .net invece del vecchio .com



Esatto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> No,ho letto che ha ricevuto un attacco hacker ed ora si trovano sul .net invece del vecchio .com



ah ok...ma tra spese di spedizioni e costo della maglia di solito quanto si va a spendere?? Cioè mi chiedo se è meglio comprarle su Ebay che si trovano facilmente dai 20-50 euro oppure su quel sito


----------



## Isao (6 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] 

Per la 92892398239823983298 volta. NO LINK ESTERNI.


----------



## Isao (6 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora le due cose del Milan mi devono ancora arrivare, sono quelle che ho ordinato settimana scorsa, in passato ho comprato altri completi però.



[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] Sono arrivate?


----------



## aleslash (6 Maggio 2014)

.
48? Ho visto ieri e erano 16


----------



## Isao (6 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Isao (6 Maggio 2014)

Ok.. ho capito.. per ogni maglia in più, le spese aumentano di 10 euro


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2014)

Isao ha scritto:


> @Jino Sono arrivate?



Si arrivate e rispetto al passato molto in fretta. Senza fare la consegna veloce mi sono arrivate in 6 giorni  perfette ovviamente!


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2014)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ok.. ho capito.. per ogni maglia in più, le spese aumentano di 10 euro



Eh si, pensa che la prima volta avevo cercato un sacco di amici per dividere le spese di spedizione, tranne poi scoprire questa cosa  Unica pecca secondo me.


----------



## Isao (6 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si arrivate e rispetto al passato molto in fretta. Senza fare la consegna veloce mi sono arrivate in 6 giorni  perfette ovviamente!



Ti ringrazio. Se hai già delle foto nel pc faccele vedere


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2014)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio. Se hai già delle foto nel pc faccele vedere



Se hai whatsapp e ti va mandami per mp il tuo numero e ti mando una foto li, non ho voglia di portarla dal cel al pc  Comunque sia è originale e se non fosse manco ti accorgi della differenza. Io ho visto dal vivo da quel sito maglie di: Real, Milan, Inter, Juve, Colombia, Portogallo, Barca e dalle originali che vedo in negozio differenze ZERO.


----------



## Isao (7 Maggio 2014)

Ti ho mandato un mp. Per le taglie come mi muovo? vestono grandi o piccole?


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2014)

Guarda vestono normale, almeno adidas. Io ho preso una L, sono alto 1,82 per 74 kg ed è perfetta!


----------



## Isao (7 Maggio 2014)

Ordine fatto. Mi è arrivata solo un'email, aspetto la prossima email con il numero di tracciabilità giusto?


----------



## soccerfan (27 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si arrivate e rispetto al passato molto in fretta. Senza fare la consegna veloce mi sono arrivate in 6 giorni  perfette ovviamente!



wow, così shippment veloce, mi è costato 6 giorni a ricevuto le mie camicie prima, ma ho scelto il trasporto veloce


----------



## soccerfan (27 Marzo 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ordine fatto. Mi è arrivata solo un'email, aspetto la prossima email con il numero di tracciabilità giusto?



forse no, forse la prossima email è circa l'evasione dell'ordine, ma non aggiornare l'ordine.


----------



## soccerfan (30 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2015)

soccerfan ha scritto:


>



Molto, molto carina. Unica pecca, il logo di Milano, avrei preferito quello del club.


----------



## soccerfan (31 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto, molto carina. Unica pecca, il logo di Milano, avrei preferito quello del club.



è Nazionale di calcio


----------



## soccerfan (6 Aprile 2015)

soccerfan ha scritto:


> è Nazionale di calcio


2015 Portogallo maglia della nazionale è meglio con queste diverse stripe


----------



## Mentos (9 Aprile 2015)

.


----------



## Giangy (19 Aprile 2015)

Ho dato un occhio su Soccerfollower, il sito mi sembra molto buono... una cosa che ho notato, in alcune maglie Nike, è che manca il logo Nike in foto, tipo quelle di Inter, e PSG, volevo acquistare proprio la terza del PSG di Thiago Silva, ma non so se vale la pena, visto che vanno aggiunti 30 euro per la spedizione, in oltre non capisco se è possibile pagare in contrassegno...


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ho dato un occhio su Soccerfollower, il sito mi sembra molto buono... una cosa che ho notato, in alcune maglie Nike, è che manca il logo Nike in foto, tipo quelle di Inter, e PSG, volevo acquistare proprio la terza del PSG di Thiago Silva, ma non so se vale la pena, visto che vanno aggiunti 30 euro per la spedizione, in oltre non capisco se è possibile pagare in contrassegno...



Io ci ho acquistato da li, diverse volte e ti garantisco il sito è ok. I prodotti sono ottimi, obiettivamente originali. Economicamente chiaro ti conviene, originali prova a comprare pantaloncini e maglia a quei soldi qui, te li scordi. Ho sempre pagato con carta di credito, non so se puoi al contrassegno ma anche se fosse possibile ovvio paghi parecchio in più.


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2015)

Avete comprato quest'anno da Soccerfollower? Perché dovrei comprare la maglia del Milan di Bacca, e pagare con Postepay Revolution, accettano questo metodo di pagamento? Poi volevo sapere se il tessuto delle maglie Adidas di Soccerfollower è il solito di quelle comprate nei negozi di sport in Italia/Europa, altra cosa volevo sapere se nelle maglie ci sono i loghi originali Adidas, perché nelle varie foto non riesco ha visualizzarli...


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Avete comprato quest'anno da Soccerfollower? Perché dovrei comprare la maglia del Milan di Bacca, e pagare con Postepay Revolution, accettano questo metodo di pagamento? Poi volevo sapere se il tessuto delle maglie Adidas di Soccerfollower è il solito di quelle comprate nei negozi di sport in Italia/Europa, altra cosa volevo sapere se nelle maglie ci sono i loghi originali Adidas, perché nelle varie foto non riesco ha visualizzarli...



Quest'anno non lo so, non ho comprato nulla, ma in passato t'assicuro tutta roba originale. Per pagamenti io ho sempre fatto con carta di credito.


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno non lo so, non ho comprato nulla, ma in passato t'assicuro tutta roba originale. Per pagamenti io ho sempre fatto con carta di credito.


Grazie, si per il pagamento c'è anche Postepay, ho visto adesso, peccato non ci sia ancora la tuta di quest'anno, una delle più riuscite della linea Adidas di quest'anno, solo quella di due anni fa non mi piaceva, troppo oro


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (22 Agosto 2015)

Sì ma che brutto le maglie senza i logo nike,adidas, etc..


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Grazie, si per il pagamento c'è anche Postepay, ho visto adesso, peccato non ci sia ancora la tuta di quest'anno, una delle più riuscite della linea Adidas di quest'anno, solo quella di due anni fa non mi piaceva, troppo oro



Attenzione però con le tute, adesso non ho presente gli attuali prodotti del sito, ma due anni fa ho preso la tuta convinto fosse nel classico materiale delle tute, chiamiamolo cosi. Invece no, è quella in materiale "rumoroso" non so se mi spiego, ma li è stata colpa mia, non sono stato attento a documentarmi.


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Sì ma che brutto le maglie senza i logo nike,adidas, etc..



Boh, su Soccer Followers io le ho sempre trovate originali le cose... mai capitato di trovare cose senza loghi originali.


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

Si forse le tute meglio comprarle nei negozi di sport Italiani/Europei, il tessuto/materiale delle maglie sai se è come quelle comprate nei negozi di sport? Grazie


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si forse le tute meglio comprarle nei negozi di sport Italiani/Europei, il tessuto/materiale delle maglie sai se è come quelle comprate nei negozi di sport? Grazie



Io ne ho viste comprate per me, fratello ed amici parecchie da SF. T'assicuro che si, il materiale è quello originale. Ma la maglia stessa è originale. 

Ovviamente ben sai che ci sono due tipi di maglie, quelle normali e quelle da gioco. Quelle che trovi su SF sono quelle normali, quelle da gioco che pure qui da noi trovi con un prezzo maggiorato (sono quelle che usano proprio i calciatori) non ci sono.


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ne ho viste comprate per me, fratello ed amici parecchie da SF. T'assicuro che si, il materiale è quello originale. Ma la maglia stessa è originale.
> 
> Ovviamente ben sai che ci sono due tipi di maglie, quelle normali e quelle da gioco. Quelle che trovi su SF sono quelle normali, quelle da gioco che pure qui da noi trovi con un prezzo maggiorato (sono quelle che usano proprio i calciatori) non ci sono.


Ok grazie, penso che prenderò la maglia, anche se voglio aspettare l'ultimo giorno di mercato, per vedere se arriverà Ibra, cosi prendo la sua maglia, anzi che quella di Bacca


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (22 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boh, su Soccer Followers io le ho sempre trovate originali le cose... mai capitato di trovare cose senza loghi originali.




boh, nelle foto i loghi nike, adidas, ect.. sono assenti... come mai li tolgono?


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ne ho viste comprate per me, fratello ed amici parecchie da SF. T'assicuro che si, il materiale è quello originale. Ma la maglia stessa è originale.
> 
> Ovviamente ben sai che ci sono due tipi di maglie, quelle normali e quelle da gioco. Quelle che trovi su SF sono quelle normali, quelle da gioco che pure qui da noi trovi con un prezzo maggiorato (sono quelle che usano proprio i calciatori) non ci sono.



Jino. Ricordo che tu fosti uno dei primi a consigliarmi SoccerFollowers. Ti ringrazio di cuore per il consiglio! Non ricordo se ho aggiornato la situazione. Ho comprato da soccerfollowers e le magliette sono proprio perfette come dicevi tu. Vorrei solo correggerti su una cosa: SF vende sia la maglia normale (da tifoso) che quella che usano i calciatori. Quando entri sul sito e selezioni la squadra di cui vuoi la maglia, trovi due versioni della maglia (senza nome e numero) se guardi bene. Una è "Home version" l'altra invece è "Player version" ecco, la player version è quella che usano i calciatori, bucherellata, tessuto più leggero e via dicendo. La Home è quella da tifoso.

Ho chiesto anche al tipo perchè non ci fossero più i loghi sulle maglie. Stephen mi ha detto che non mette i loghi (nike,adidas etc) perchè gli chiudono il sito se li rimette. Non so bene il motivo, ma a quanto pare ha avuto problemi. Però state tranquilli, le maglie sono favolose e sono perfette. Vi arriveranno a casa con i loghi etc. Li ha levati solo dal sito e basta, dalle maglie presenti sul sito. Quindi [MENTION=1429]Giangy[/MENTION] stai tranquillo 

Io quest'anno ho ordinato la maglia nuova dell'Inter per dei miei amici (Player Version) ed è perfetta. Tra l'altro è molto bella, peccato che sia dell'inter.


P.S [MENTION=324]Tempesta Perfetta[/MENTION] leggi il mio commento. Potrebbe servirti pure a te.


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Jino. Ricordo che tu fosti uno dei primi a consigliarmi SoccerFollowers. Ti ringrazio di cuore per il consiglio! Non ricordo se ho aggiornato la situazione. Ho comprato da soccerfollowers e le magliette sono proprio perfette come dicevi tu. Vorrei solo correggerti su una cosa: SF vende sia la maglia normale (da tifoso) che quella che usano i calciatori. Quando entri sul sito e selezioni la squadra di cui vuoi la maglia, trovi due versioni della maglia (senza nome e numero) se guardi bene. Una è "Home version" l'altra invece è "Player version" ecco, la player version è quella che usano i calciatori, bucherellata, tessuto più leggero e via dicendo. La Home è quella da tifoso.
> 
> Ho chiesto anche al tipo perchè non ci fossero più i loghi sulle maglie. Stephen mi ha detto che non mette i loghi (nike,adidas etc) perchè gli chiudono il sito se li rimette. Non so bene il motivo, ma a quanto pare ha avuto problemi. Però state tranquilli, le maglie sono favolose e sono perfette. Vi arriveranno a casa con i loghi etc. Li ha levati solo dal sito e basta, dalle maglie presenti sul sito. Quindi [MENTION=1429]Giangy[/MENTION] stai tranquillo
> 
> ...


Si infatti sono sempre più convinto di prendere la maglia del Milan di quest'anno, dopo il capitolo chiuso di un ritorno di Ibra, dovrò prenderla sicuramente di Bacca, come alternativa non sarebbe male quella di Luiz Adriano, ma mi sembra che non c'è nel sito


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si infatti sono sempre più convinto di prendere la maglia del Milan di quest'anno, dopo il capitolo chiuso di un ritorno di Ibra, dovrò prenderla sicuramente di Bacca, come alternativa non sarebbe male quella di Luiz Adriano, ma mi sembra che non c'è nel sito



Aspetta un momento. Forse non ti è chiaro come funziona il sito. Tu la maglia puoi prenderla di chi vuoi. Vai sulle maglie del Milan, poi cerca la maglia "AC Milan Home Soccer Jersey 2015-16" Cliccaci sopra. Ti aprirà la pagina della maglia. Sulla destra sotto la scelta della taglia c'è scritto "Number" e sotto "Name" di fianco alla scritta number e name c'è la scritta (Original fonts) questo significa che il carattere del numero e del nome sono originali. Sono identici a quelli che usa il Milan. Vuoi la maglia di Luiz Adriano? Sotto Name scrivi "L.Adriano" o cosa diavolo ha scritto adriano sulla maglia e sotto il numero metti il 9. Il gioco è fatto. Avrai la tua maglia di Luiz Adriano originale e senza problemi. Questa cosa la puoi fare per tutte le maglie di tutte le squadre. Se vuoi puoi personalizzarla anche scrivendo il tuo nome e mettendo il numero che vuoi


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Aspetta un momento. Forse non ti è chiaro come funziona il sito. Tu la maglia puoi prenderla di chi vuoi. Vai sulle maglie del Milan, poi cerca la maglia "AC Milan Home Soccer Jersey 2015-16" Cliccaci sopra. Ti aprirà la pagina della maglia. Sulla destra sotto la scelta della taglia c'è scritto "Number" e sotto "Name" di fianco alla scritta number e name c'è la scritta (Original fonts) questo significa che il carattere del numero e del nome sono originali. Sono identici a quelli che usa il Milan. Vuoi la maglia di Luiz Adriano? Sotto Name scrivi "L.Adriano" o cosa diavolo ha scritto adriano sulla maglia e sotto il numero metti il 9. Il gioco è fatto. Avrai la tua maglia di Luiz Adriano originale e senza problemi. Questa cosa la puoi fare per tutte le maglie di tutte le squadre. Se vuoi puoi personalizzarla anche scrivendo il tuo nome e mettendo il numero che vuoi


Grazie, non sapevo di questa cosa, ora vedrò se prendere quella di Bacca o Luiz Adriano, sai per caso se si può aggiungere anche la patch Serie A Tim? Grazie


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2015)

No le patch non le puoi aggiungere, la devi trovare già composta con esse. 

Una cosa ci tengo a precisare, l'unico difetto di queste maglie sono gli incollaggi di numero e nome. 

Ti spiego, le maglie sono originalissime, sono le stesse che vendono nei negozi o nei siti delle squadre (di fatto le producono proprio li da loro) però gli incollaggi vengono fatti qui in Europa in genere e fatti bene. Quelli del sito per ovvi motivi li fanno laggiu con macchinari evidentemente più scadenti, tendono dopo poco a rovinarsi o staccarsi. 

Quindi quando ti arriva prima di tutto ti consiglio di mettere sopra a numero e nome un fazzoletto e con il ferro da stiro darci un colpetto, se non altro ti dura un pò di più.

Io ad esempio le ultime maglie ho cominciato a prenderle senza nome ne numero, neutre.


----------



## Giangy (24 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> No le patch non le puoi aggiungere, la devi trovare già composta con esse.
> 
> Una cosa ci tengo a precisare, l'unico difetto di queste maglie sono gli incollaggi di numero e nome.
> 
> ...


Si pure io le ultime l'avevo prese senza nome e numero, comprate dallo store del Milan, e in vari negozi di sport, ma questo perché altrimenti avrei speso una cifra folle, solo per aggiunta di nome e numero, e in effetti non mi andava di spendere 100 euro per una maglia, già quelle originale da tifoso l'ho pagate 80 euro


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2015)

Sisi, ti sottolineavo solamente l'unico difetto di queste maglie di SF.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Grazie, non sapevo di questa cosa, ora vedrò se prendere quella di Bacca o Luiz Adriano, sai per caso se si può aggiungere anche la patch Serie A Tim? Grazie



Prego  
Allora non voglio fare il saputello, ma il caro [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] si è sbagliato. Quando selezioni la maglia, sotto la scritta "Name" c'è la scritta "Special Note" tu in quel campo scrivi per esempio: With original patch of Serie A e loro ti metteranno la patch della Serie A Tim. Vuoi una maglietta del Real Madrid con le patch della Champions? Ti basta scrivere in quel campo "With original patch of Champions League" e sei a posto. Nessun costo aggiuntivo per le patch.

Anche io ho riscontrato qualche difetto su nomi e numeri. Per difetto intendo che dopo un po' (1 anno circa) si rovinano. Ma io gioco 2 volte a settimana a calcio, quindi le uso spesso e le maglie fanno tanti lavaggi, credo sia normale che si rovinino. Consiglio spassionato: Non lavare le maglie con acqua calda, le rovineresti e basta. Questo vale per tutte le maglie, che tu le compra dallo store ufficiale del Milan o da SF. Le puoi lavare in lavatrice ma ad acqua fredda. Evita anche di stirarle. Sono tessuti sintetici, bruceresti la maglia e basta. In genere son cose che sanno tutti o quasi, ma mi è capitato di dover dire queste cose a qualche amico, quindi per cautela ti avverto.


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

Su soccerfollowers non ci sono più le patch nike adidas ecc :/


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Su soccerfollowers non ci sono più le patch nike adidas ecc :/



Come detto da qualcuno sopra nelle fote non le possono più mettere per problemi di diritti, ma ti arrivano con le patch.


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come detto da qualcuno sopra nelle fote non le possono più mettere per problemi di diritti, ma ti arrivano con le patch.



Ah ok ok


----------



## tissao (1 Settembre 2015)

Salve a tutti....CHIEDO SCUSA in anticipo...
devo acquistare delle magliette per bambini e mi sono ritrovato sul vostro forum...
avrei delle domande:
1) ma qual'è il sito di cui parlate (soccerfollowers) .net, .com oppure .co?????
ho verificato con SoccerFollowers.net WHOIS, DNS, & Domain Info - DomainTools
SoccerFollowers.com WHOIS, DNS, & Domain Info - DomainTools 
e non è chiaro se sono gli stessi oppure no.
2) selezionando con DHL dice 
_DHL & FEDEX ( 3-4 days preparing；5-10 working days shipping.Please choose the up shipping way if you have orderd 6 pieces or more because we still ship with DHL )
_ ma poi ho letto di alcune persone che hanno acquistato anche solo 1 pz con DHL.
3) visto che sono per dei bambini.... il materiale è affidabile? non mi interessa tanto se si stacca il numero al primo lavaggio, ma vorrei essere sicuro che non li debba portare in ospedale 
4) i tempi di consegna sono veramente 20 giorni circa?
GRAZIE E RIPETO CHIEDO SCUSA delle troppo domande.
Marco


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

tissao ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti....CHIEDO SCUSA in anticipo...
> devo acquistare delle magliette per bambini e mi sono ritrovato sul vostro forum...
> avrei delle domande:
> 1) ma qual'è il sito di cui parlate (soccerfollowers) .net, .com oppure .co?????
> ...



.net è quello corretto.

Sul materiale vai sicuro.

Tempi di consegna si, circa due settimane. 

Non ricordo il corriere con cui ho preso l'ultima volta, mi pare c'erano due tipi di corriere, quello veloce e quello lento. Ho fatto lento, tanto non avevo fretta, cosi ho risparmiato diversi soldini. E' sempre arrivata in circa 15 giorni la roba.


----------



## tissao (1 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> .net è quello corretto.
> 
> Sul materiale vai sicuro.
> 
> ...



MAMMA MIA che velocità!! grazie sei stato veramente gentilissimo!


----------



## tissao (2 Settembre 2015)

Appena acquistate.... vi farò sapere!


----------



## Giangy (19 Settembre 2015)

Alla fine ho preso l'Away di quest'anno di Luiz Adriano, la maglia è bella, sembra originale


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Alla fine ho preso l'Away di quest'anno di Luiz Adriano, la maglia è bella, sembra originale



Secondo me non lo sembra, lo è proprio. 

Alla fine quelle che vendono sul sito ufficiale o trovi nei negozi arrivano praticamente dallo stesso posto. Solo che tu le prendi da quel paese ai loro prezzi, non è che possono vendere ai nostri prezzi nei loro paesi, cioè una maglietta costerebbe come un paio di buste paga. Poi come riescano a passare la dogana senza alcun problema è chiaramente un mistero.


----------



## Giangy (19 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me non lo sembra, lo è proprio.
> 
> Alla fine quelle che vendono sul sito ufficiale o trovi nei negozi arrivano praticamente dallo stesso posto. Solo che tu le prendi da quel paese ai loro prezzi, non è che possono vendere ai nostri prezzi nei loro paesi, cioè una maglietta costerebbe come un paio di buste paga. Poi come riescano a passare la dogana senza alcun problema è chiaramente un mistero.


Si è vero, però mi ritengo contento dell'acquisto


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2015)

ciao ragazzi volevo sapere da voi che avete già acquistato in questo sito se me lo consigliate.
Volevo sapere come qualità come siamo messi e come tempi di spedizione.
Ho degli amici che si vorrebbe fare un ordine di una decina di maglie (tutte diverse), conviene fare un unico ordine o dall'estero più è grande il pacco più ci sono problemi?


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2015)

pagamento? carta?


----------



## Giangy (20 Settembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> pagamento? carta?


Pagamento solo con carte di credito, PayPal, Postepay


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Pagamento solo con carte di credito, PayPal, Postepay



ok, e per la spedizione cosa mi consigli?


----------



## Giangy (21 Settembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> ok, e per la spedizione cosa mi consigli?


Come corriere credo che c'è solo DHL, io ho fatto quella, e dopo una settimana è arrivato tutto


----------



## Milo (21 Settembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Come corriere credo che c'è solo DHL, io ho fatto quella, e dopo una settimana è arrivato tutto



Ho visto ci sono due tipi di spedizione, te quale intendi la piu cara o la piu economica?

Secondo te non avrò problemi se ordino in una botta sola 10 maglie?


----------



## Giangy (22 Settembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho visto ci sono due tipi di spedizione, te quale intendi la piu cara o la piu economica?
> 
> Secondo te non avrò problemi se ordino in una botta sola 10 maglie?


La migliore è quella con DHL, con tempi di spedizione di una settimana circa, se non ricordo male, più si ordina quantità di maglie più la spedizione è cara, ma non vorrei sbagliarmi


----------



## Milo (28 Settembre 2015)

Tornando al discorso soccerfollower, i miei amici hanno notato che nelle foto delle maglie non hanno lo sponsor tecnico, se non mi sbaglio era solo per una questione di diritti ma la vendono con lo sponsor giusto?


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Tornando al discorso soccerfollower, i miei amici hanno notato che nelle foto delle maglie non hanno lo sponsor tecnico, se non mi sbaglio era solo per una questione di diritti ma la vendono con lo sponsor giusto?



Si, gente che l'ha acquistata quest'anno conferma è cosi.


----------



## hhua (2 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi buonasera a tutti.
Dovrei comprare 7 completi del Man utd su soccerfollowers.net: incluso il numero,il nome e i pantaloncini viene 17 per singola maglia, quindi il totale dovrebbe essere sui 120. E fin qui va bene ahah

Ma la spedizione?



Grazie


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2015)

hhua ha scritto:


> Ragazzi buonasera a tutti.
> Dovrei comprare 7 completi del Man utd su soccerfollowers.net: incluso il numero,il nome e i pantaloncini viene 17 per singola maglia, quindi il totale dovrebbe essere sui 120. E fin qui va bene ahah
> 
> Ma la spedizione?
> ...



Il costo di spedizione totale lo vedi poi una volta che arrivi alla fine dell'ordine, non è fisso, ad ogni maglia corrisponde un costo, chiaramente funziona a peso e ragioni di dogana quindi la spedizione cresce quanta più roba ordini.


----------



## Milo (16 Ottobre 2015)

Riuppo il post con un mio dubbio.

Alla fine devo ordinare ben 11 maglie, cosa mi consigliate? Spedizione unica o li divido o tripla spedizione??


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Riuppo il post con un mio dubbio.
> 
> Alla fine devo ordinare ben 11 maglie, cosa mi consigliate? Spedizione unica o li divido o tripla spedizione??



Fai una prova, vedi facendo l'ordine di 11 maglie quanto ti viene, poi provi a farne uno da cinque ed uno da sei e se la somma è pressochè identica dividi in due.


----------



## Milo (17 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fai una prova, vedi facendo l'ordine di 11 maglie quanto ti viene, poi provi a farne uno da cinque ed uno da sei e se la somma è pressochè identica dividi in due.



Praticamente a dividere ci aumenta solo di 1,5€ a testa. Ci consigli di divedere?


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Praticamente a dividere ci aumenta solo di 1,5€ a testa. Ci consigli di divedere?



Il discorso che mi era stato spiegato è molto semplice, le magliette avrebbero difficoltà a passare la dogana, a livello regolamentare gli dovrebbero fare la multa, far pagare l'iva e di fatto la maglietta la pagheresti come acquistarla qua. Ma questo non succede, evidentemente hanno conoscenze. Più il pacco è grande e più in dogana faticano a chiudere un occhio, ma non si sa bene quando venga considerato "troppo". Secondo me anche se le ordini in una sola spedizione non succede niente di male, ma se nel dubbio vuoi spezzare in due per esser più tranquillo.


----------



## Milo (17 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso che mi era stato spiegato è molto semplice, le magliette avrebbero difficoltà a passare la dogana, a livello regolamentare gli dovrebbero fare la multa, far pagare l'iva e di fatto la maglietta la pagheresti come acquistarla qua. Ma questo non succede, evidentemente hanno conoscenze. Più il pacco è grande e più in dogana faticano a chiudere un occhio, ma non si sa bene quando venga considerato "troppo". Secondo me anche se le ordini in una sola spedizione non succede niente di male, ma se nel dubbio vuoi spezzare in due per esser più tranquillo.



Ma è mai stato segnalato che a qualcuno non è passato il pacco o hanno ricevuto una multa??


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma è mai stato segnalato che a qualcuno non è passato il pacco o hanno ricevuto una multa??



Sinceramente non lo so!


----------



## Milo (18 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non lo so!



però diciamo che vale la pena rischiare, giusto?


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> però diciamo che vale la pena rischiare, giusto?



Secondo me si...


----------

